# Return to folder after deleting show



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

If you delete a show that's in a folder in Now Playing, when you delete the show when its time is up you (sometimes) get returned to Now Playing. I think it would be better behavior to return to the folder.

For example, you have 3 episodes of Caprica in a folder of Now Playing. You select Now Playing, then select Caprica (the folder), then hit play for the episode you want to watch. When you delete the show after viewing it, you should return to the Caprica folder (if it is not empty) rather than Now Playing so you can immediately select another episode of Caprica.

Yes, I know you can select the folder itself to play all its episodes. There is one problem with that: TiVo doesn't remember episode and location in that case, so if you exit out of watching the _folder_ (to set up a Wishlist for example), when you again play the folder you are returned to the first minute of the first episode.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

you don't have to and shouldn't post the same thing in two different forums


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

tivogurl said:


> Yes, I know you can select the folder itself to play all its episodes. There is one problem with that: TiVo doesn't remember episode and location in that case, so if you exit out of watching the _folder_ (to set up a Wishlist for example), when you again play the folder you are returned to the first minute of the first episode.


Actually it's worse than that. Using the folder play option _overrides_ any remembered location in the 1st episode (and presumably if you let it play long enough any episode it plays).

I've accidently lost my place in more than one show because my finger slipped or I got an unitentional button press and started a folder play. Any pause point I had in that oldest show (they one I'd have been watching) is now gone.

(Heck, I'd disable that feature if I could since I've never used it intentionally and have a non-zero accidental use rate)


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> you don't have to and shouldn't post the same thing in two different forums


The posts are similar, but not identical. One is about returning to Now Playing vs Tivo Central. This one is about returning to Now Playing vs a folder in Now Playing. Also, the former is a question, the latter is a feature request.


----------

